# New "On the Mat" 35: Long Form 3 - Now Available!



## True2Kenpo (Nov 3, 2006)

Fellow Martial Artists,

Good evening.  We just released our new OTM this evening.  I hope you enjoy.

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 4, 2006)

Good Job. 

Nicely done for 9 minutes of training. 

Mike


----------

